
See the Twitter 'bots swarm – can technology solve this problem? - ColinWright
https://twitter.com/rsnous/status/1002778364443176960
======
ColinWright
Clearly triggered by the word "evolution" this tweet has a huge number of
replies that are clearly from 'bots.

Surely twitter can start to solve this problem? It can't be hard to set up
"honeypots" to lure 'bots and effectively hell-ban them, so since it would
appear easy then either:

* It's harder than it seems, or;

* Twitter doesn't care.

Will this problem finally kill off Twitter? Perhaps no one will really care
...

